# glibc Update schlägt fehl

## b3cks

Moin zusammen,

ich versuche auf einem System die glibc von 2.12.2 auf 2.14.1-r3 zu aktualisieren, was leider fehl schlägt. Ich habe aus den unzähligen im Netz zu findenden glibc Update Problemen alle naheliegenden Lösungsansätze durchprobiert und bin letztendlich bei einem neu kompilieren von system gelandet. Dies hat zwar problemlos geklappt, zur Problemlösung aber wenig beigetragen.

Hat noch wer einen Tipp?

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r3/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/sunrpc/rpcsvc
> 
> make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r3/work/build-amd64-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/sunrpc/xbootparam_prot.stmp] Error 139
> 
> make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> ...

 

//edit: Links zu den Logs wieder raus

Gruß!

----------

## mv

Nimm mal -fstack-protector aus Deinen CFLAGS.

----------

## b3cks

Oh man, manchmal ist die Lösung so einfach. Das war es. Vielen Dank!

Und dann stößt man natürlich auch die passenden Hinweise:

- http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=7065

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833621.html

----------

